# Lighted Marquee Box??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anybody know where I can find the lighted boxes that fit the 5 x 25 movie signs..like these..
http://www.amazon.com/THE-TRANSPORT...380893784&sr=8-13&keywords=movie+marquee+sign


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked eBay? I think most folks would just make their own. I know I would. :huh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I seem to recall one of our members creating a thread showing how he built his - try searching the forums for poster+marquee+build. That might turn it up.


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

I've built a few boxes & it was actually fairly simple. The easiest is to buy a snap frame & attach it to a MDF box. I put clear plexi on top of the picture & a piece of plexi spray painted white behind the picture. (Use spray paint that works on plastic) I lined the inside of the box with white reflective material, something like shelf paper will work. I used rope lighting mounted to the back of the box with clips that came with the lights. 

If you don't want to swap pictures you can just build a wood trim frame instead of the snap frame.


----------

